# Hard parker garage air suspension specials



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

-----*$450 off any complete kit with elevel managment or $200 off just the management kit*------



-----*FREE dual 380 compressor kit and 5 gallon aluminum tank with purchase of complete airlift kit with v2 management*-----



-----*Free 380 compressor and 5 gallon steel tank with any complete airlift kit with manual management*------



AS always we will never be undersold show us any quote from and a competitor and we will beat it....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

Photo issues have been resolved between HPG and the photographer. HPG is in the process of removing/replacing the pics on their website, so please keep the thread on topic.


--John


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Photo issues have been resolved between HPG and the photographer. HPG is in the process of removing/replacing the pics on their website, so please keep the thread on topic.
> 
> 
> --John


:thumbup:


----------



## schrickman (Apr 26, 2003)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks Matthew for my rear suspension it came just now! Looks Great!!! Good Luck - - with sales.
I will get out the word on your Mk1 Setup . . .


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Photo issues have been resolved between HPG and the photographer. HPG is in the process of removing/replacing the pics on their website, so please keep the thread on topic.
> 
> 
> --John


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

schrickman said:


> Thanks Matthew for my rear suspension it came just now! Looks Great!!! Good Luck - - with sales.
> I will get out the word on your Mk1 Setup . . .


:beer: shoot us some pics when you get the car finished


----------



## 59eurobug (Apr 27, 2009)

What do you have for b5 passat rear suspension(fwd)? Just trying to see if there is anything other than d cups and air house bags


----------



## schrickman (Apr 26, 2003)

Sure will Matt...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

59eurobug said:


> What do you have for b5 passat rear suspension(fwd)? Just trying to see if there is anything other than d cups and air house bags


this is going to be the least expensive option we have other options but the end result will be the same and just cost you more money. We do make a slightly different bracket system than d cups for audi applications which will allow you to get a little lower in the rear than the d cups would and we only charge $75 for our hard parker rear cups



schrickman said:


> Sure will Matt...


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## 59eurobug (Apr 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> this is going to be the least expensive option we have other options but the end result will be the same and just cost you more money. We do make a slightly different bracket system than d cups for audi applications which will allow you to get a little lower in the rear than the d cups would and we only charge $75 for our hard parker rear cups
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:


Went on your site but couldn't find the cups you mentioned. Got a link?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

59eurobug said:


> Went on your site but couldn't find the cups you mentioned. Got a link?


we dont have them on the site I can send you links if you would like I can send you a pic of them, they are identical to dorbitz we sell them for 75


----------



## 59eurobug (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh they are the same as Drews? Ok thanks, I just wanted to see about something better looking. Something billet or custom


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

59eurobug said:


> Oh they are the same as Drews? Ok thanks, I just wanted to see about something better looking. Something billet or custom


we can make something out of 6061 just gonna be more expensive since its not taking lazer cut pieces and adding a few welds, we have a full service machine shop though so anything is possible


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Hey Matt, how much can you do for an ilevel kit? To hawaii 96818, thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

mista808 said:


> Hey Matt, how much can you do for an ilevel kit? To hawaii 96818, thanks



sent you a pm


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Photo issues have been resolved between HPG and the photographer. HPG is in the process of removing/replacing the pics on their website, so please keep the thread on topic.
> 
> 
> --John



Well I've given it over a week and as the photographer of the following photos, I am pretty offended that nothing has been done so far with taking my photos down from your site. 

Once again, please remove my photos from your website and either shoot your own or use the photos supplied by the manufacturer.

Please let me know if you have any questions. 

-Rali




















Here's proof that we have the RAW files if you really need it:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Photo issues have been resolved between HPG and the photographer. HPG is in the process of removing/replacing the pics on their website, so please keep the thread on topic.
> 
> 
> --John





[email protected] said:


> Well I've given it over a week and as the photographer of the following photos, I am pretty offended that nothing has been done so far with taking my photos down from your site.
> 
> Once again, please remove my photos from your website and either shoot your own or use the photos supplied by the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


thanks for your concern it has been addressed with our web admin and he will get to it when he can


----------



## 59eurobug (Apr 27, 2009)

So you guys stole Drew's design for the rear cups AND these pics from Rali?


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

oh, and my photos I did for Open Road Tuning


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

59eurobug said:


> So you guys stole Drew's design for the rear cups AND these pics from Rali?


nope i built those cups back in 2007 for my mk4 way before drew was even in the air ride game but nice try and for audi and passat applications we use a different bracket system that works better for those chassis which I designed a few years back when we built the adams rotors s8 air suspension


----------

